# Florida Flooding Is Bobby and Company Alright



## Harveysherps (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Bobby, I see you guys are getting killed by rain is everything alright . I hope you and the Tegus aren't swimming. I hope everything is well with you.


----------



## olympus (Aug 22, 2008)

Me too I hpoe everythings okay Bobby.


----------



## dorton (Aug 22, 2008)

Bump for the night


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 22, 2008)

He is in Daytona. He left Friday afternoon and drove through the storm. It probably hit his house about the time he got to Daytona.


----------



## Beazer (Aug 22, 2008)

Bobby would look cute in his rain jacket and yellow boots. 

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Harveysherps (Aug 22, 2008)

I just hope his tegus haven't flooded out. Some parts of Florida got 33 inches of rain.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Aug 22, 2008)

Beazer said:


> Bobby would look cute in his rain jacket and yellow boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lmao..

why can I strangly picture this?!

:roll:


----------



## angelrose (Aug 24, 2008)

I saw that and I was wondering the same thing. if they are all o.k. ?


----------



## Beazer (Aug 24, 2008)

Bobsters fine. I just talked to his wife and her and the kids are great. They said in her area all there was was some sprinkling and dark clouds. The news said they were going to be in the eye of the storm but ended up not happening. She said he is still in Daytona and wont be back for a few days. Last time he had a room with free internet but this time she thinks he doesnt have it. Plus I bet Bobby is bein a party animal with that room lol. Just guessin cause he is a herper after all. Though, Id say the craziest group to party with are the tarantula people lol. But yeah, hes good she said and most importantly the family is good and the animals are good. Harvey, its good to see your concerns for your friends. 


-Jon


----------

